# JRX-S type R help on lipos



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok - what lipo battery fits in the car that requires no mods?

I have a turnigy lipo that came with one of my JRX-S type R's that fits nice but wondering what else is out there.

My other packs are too tall and thick.

Any help on batteries or non-modding lipo battry pack tips would be great.

I have 1s cells that fit but our track will be and might want to run 15 minute mains from now on and need to be ready.


----------



## Evoracer (Sep 10, 2003)

Boy, this question is going back a ways !! LOL. You should look this up on rctech.net also. There was quite a bit posted about which packs would fit and how to do the chassis mod (more appropriately the bulkhead mod) to fit more packs. I know the Thunder Power 3200 was mentioned quite a bit. Don't even know if they're still available.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks - seen a bunch on rctech - giving a feeler out here too.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Smc shorty packs will fit and are not too expensive. I've had some other packs fit but I really ground away at the bulkheads battery holder underneath and had the flying fox lay shaft. I miss my type-r. It was the most consistent touring car I've ever had.

John


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah found the shorty packs and will probably get a few.

Hoping it will make a 15 min main but should.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*down*

Gearing down will help run time, heat build-up on the motor, and less chance of running lipo down to the point where you have to pull off the track..:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

just to get mine to fit i had to grind out the battery tray and some carbon fiber, and im using a shorty pack from Power Push for VTA...


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a few extra trays but have a nice steel one that the integy fits in good but want to definitely upgrade from it soon.


----------

